# Disque dur externe non reconnu après une éjection ratée



## shimuno (12 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour

Je rencontre quelques soucis avec l'utilisation de mon disque dur, suite à une mauvaise éjection (suite à une coupure de courant). Voici les principaux éléments du problème :

- caractéristiques du DD : Hitachi Neso 500 Go. Formaté en FAT32
- le disque dur ne monte plus sur le bureau. Je ne peux donc plus accéder aux données depuis mon mac
- Par contre, je peux encore lire les vidéos avec le lecteur Western Digital HD TV raccordé à ma télé
- J'ai essayé l'utilitaire de disque, mais la réparation ne marche pas. Message : "Unable to read FAT (Input/output error). Erreur : La tâche sous-jacente a signalé un échec à la fermeture"
- J'ai envisagé de récupérer les données avec Datarescue. Problème : le processus met 24h (mon ordi n'est plus de première jeunesse), plus je ne suis pas sur de récupérer l'arborescence des données
- J'ai essayé Diskwarrior. Il reconnait le disque, mais il a quelques problèmes avec le FAT32 ("the file system is unsupported")
- J'ai aussi essayé Drive Genius (v2.2.1) mais l'application ne reconnait pas le DD (je suppose que c'est ici encore le FAT32 qui est en cause)


Si vous avez des idées...


----------



## fau6il (12 Décembre 2009)

shimuno a dit:


> - J'ai essayé Diskwarrior. Il reconnait le disque, mais il a quelques problèmes avec le FAT32 ("the file system is unsupported")
> - J'ai aussi essayé Drive Genius (v2.2.1) mais l'application ne reconnait pas le DD (je suppose que c'est ici encore le FAT32 qui est en cause)



_En effet, il semblerait que SN ait des soucis avec FAT32.  
Essaie "HFS+ journalisé"...  _


----------



## shimuno (12 Décembre 2009)

Je ne sais pas ce que ça veut dire...

Comment on fait ?


----------



## KERRIA (12 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir

"Utilitaires" = "outil disque dur"
activer ton volume  lorsqu'il apparait dans la liste à gauche et reformater en choisissant HFS journalisé ou autre.....

A+


----------



## houlala63 (12 Décembre 2009)

essaye Testdisk
Il m'a déja sauvé la mise .

Il est très éfficace (bien que fonctionnant dans le terminal)

Le tuto c'est par là


----------



## shimuno (13 Décembre 2009)

Alors, oui, justement, j'ai essayé testdisk (avec un PC). Voila ce que ça donne :

- Create a new log file 
- Select a media : Hitachi Neso 500 GB 
- Intel/PC partition 
- Analyse 

Là il me met un message (d'erreur ?) : check FAT : Unusual media descriptor (0xf0!=0xf8) 
Warning: incorrect number of sectors per track 32 (FAT) !=63 (HD) 
1*FAT32 LBA 0 1 1 60801 254 63 976784067 (GROS DISQUE) 

- Je fais Quicksearch (sans trop comprendre) 
- A la question de savoir si la partition à été crée sous Vista, je mets oui (dans le doute) 

Là, nouveau message : "Warning : the current number of heads per cylinder is 255 but the correct value may be 16. You can use the geometry menu to change this value. It's something to try if 1/ some partitions are not found by testdisk 2/ or the partition table can not be written because partitions overlaps 

- Je mets continue 
- Il reconnait une seule partition, la FAT32 LBA. Puisqu'il me semble que j'en ai qu'une, je fais Enter to continue 
- Puisque toutes les partitions ont été trouvées me semble t-il, je met Write puis confirme 

Là il me demande de rebooter le disque, ce que je fais. 

Et ça ne change rien. 

Où est l'erreur ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h50 ----------

Quant à le formater, ça m'embête un peu de perdre toutes les données...


----------



## pimpet (13 Décembre 2009)

Voici un article que j'ai publié dans Avosmac :
Réparer un disque dur avec OS9
À la suite d&#8217;une fermeture anormale, un disque dur externe ne monte plus sous OS X, 
utilitaire de disque annonce
... échec à la fermeture.
Et refuse la réparation.
puis, un peu plus tard, le disque ne monte plus.
Diskwarrior renonce en attribuant son échec à une erreur OS X ....

Or, ll se trouve qu&#8217;en démarrant le Mac sous OS 9.2.2 , le disque dur défaillant monte normalement, la réparation n&#8217;est toujours pas possible, mais on peut copier ailleurs les fichiers pour une sauvegarde. Sans doute, OS 9 interpelle les disques durs différemment qu&#8217;OS X.
Et, cerise sur le gâteau, si l&#8217;on met alors, à la corbeille, le dossier contenant le fichier sur lequel le DD avait été mal fermé, revenu sous OS X, le disque dur montera sans aucune autre intervention et utilitaire de disque annoncera un état OK sans nécessiter de réparation.
Apparemment on a coupé la branche malade dans la hiérarchie du disque.
Cette réparation devrait être possible avec un OS 9 antérieur avec la réserve que la lecture de disque dur puisse ne pas être totale au-delà de 132 Go ; dans mon cas, le disque dur faisait 1 To.


----------



## shimuno (13 Décembre 2009)

Effectivement, ça prend trois plombes, mon DD faisant 500 Go.

Quant au passage sous OS 9, ça semble séduisant, mais problème vu la taille du DD.


----------

